# The Wait is Over!



## schockster (Nov 2, 2005)

Well, i finally picked up my "new" a6 today. I decided on the silver 2002 2.7t. Its got every option except the sport package, which would've done me no good anyway. Only catch, for me, is that she's a tip (w/ the paddle shifters), but i don't mind so much. 
I used to have an S4, and man, did i forget how much i love the torque. I never chipped the S, but in about a week or so, the A6 will be. 
Anyways, i'm pretty excited and i figured who else could i share it with than you guys? 
Here's to it--


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: The Wait is Over! (schockster)*

Where are the pics??? We need pics in this dead forum!








Congrats on your new ride, enjoy it!


----------



## ur faster (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: The Wait is Over! (B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!)*

x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif congrats. youll love it!


----------



## 2001a62.7t (Feb 28, 2005)

welcome to the fam... now some advice:
owning an audi is like dating an exotic model.... treat her with the right care and she will bring you great joy.... abuse her and she will make you wish you never met


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: The Wait is Over! (schockster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *schockster* »_Well, i finally picked up my "new" a6 today. I decided on the silver 2002 2.7t. *Its got every option except the sport package, which would've done me no good anyway*. Only catch, for me, is that she's a tip (w/ the paddle shifters), but i don't mind so much. 



Congrats on the "new" A6








Why is it that you say the Sport package would have done you no good?


----------



## schockster (Nov 2, 2005)

*Re: The Wait is Over! (5speed6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5speed6* »_
Why is it that you say the Sport package would have done you no good?

-Think about it, i'll be getting rid of the suspension for probably H&R coilovers, so it's just money saved, because it doesn't matter if it's a sport or non-sport suspension if it's in the dump. 
But did the sport package come with stiffer sways too? Not that they'd stay, but just wondering. 
Anyways, pics will be posted as soon as i can get my hands on a digital camera.


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: The Wait is Over! (schockster)*

Congrats!
IIRC the '02 Sport Package had sport seats too.


----------



## schockster (Nov 2, 2005)

*Re: The Wait is Over! (GLS-S4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLS-S4* »_Congrats!
IIRC the '02 Sport Package had sport seats too.

Yes, that is true, but i don't expect going sideways anytime soon. BTW, anybody know what package the paddle shifters came with? I have no idea why they wouldn't be with the sport package, but whatever.


----------

